# Setting correct forum date format



## Pepito (Jan 7, 2009)

I must be blind because I cant see where I can change the default date display on forum message headers from mmddyy to ddmmyy.

Any help?


----------



## Sherminator (Nov 24, 2004)

Well what would you know, this board doesn't have that option. You'd think that the UK members would have caught that also.


----------

